# Rohloff Monkeybone on Chainstay IS Mounts



## EssexBoyUK (Oct 16, 2014)

Morning
Investigating the possibility of putting a Rohloff on my Stooge and how to anchor the hub.
Stooge has chainstay mounted IS disc brake mounts so if use a monkeybone the OEM2 plate will be facing forward. I understand this is a big no no may force the rear wheel out of a vertical drop out under load and instant death!
If this is the case what are my anchor options? Want o avoid the torque arm if I can

Thanks!


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

My Monkey Bone....I have seen them upside down and backwards...so I'm not sure. check out all different axle plates Rohloff has to offer.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

If you can see in the photo:
There was enough space between the frame tab and the caliper to fit the OEM2 without the need of a Monkeybone.

My calipers were Hope Mono Mini


----------

